# Which oil for TTS petrol on Longlife Servicing?



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Which Shell or Castrol oil should I be using on my 66 Plate petrol TTS S-Tronic? it's on longline servicing so every 2 years or 20,000 miles.

I thought I was mean't to use Shell helix 5w-30 but I think it's meant to be 5w-40? my 65 plate S-Line 2l TFSI was the 5w-30, but not sure what my TTS is meant to be?

Any help and links would help. I brought some Shell Helix 5w-40 from Euro Car parts but not sure if it's right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re TTS petrol, do they make a diesel one then?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

moro anis said:


> Re TTS petrol, do they make a diesel one then?


All TTS' are petrol.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

stumardy said:


> Any help and links would help. I brought some Shell Helix 5w-40 from Euro Car parts but not sure if it's right?


Purchased 5L Castrol Edge 5W30 VW504 00/507 00 from here last month.
Sold by Lancaster Volkswagen with free next day delivery.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

i can see where the confusion is here,my 2017 tts came with a1ltr bottle of castrol edge in the boot so i asume the car has castrol edge in it,but after just having gone into audi for its first oil service the oil has been replaced with shell helix but i still have the castrol in the boot,ive always been told not to mix oils so i guess that now makes my 1 litre bottle redundant.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, All modern oils can be mixed without problems, & possibly they will both be 504/507 5w-30 spec but even Audi dealers can use the incorrect spec
Hoggy.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

My guide for selecting oil for this car:

1. http://www.amazon.com (or co.uk or whatever)
2. Search "502 00 oil" (or with a diesel 505/507 00).
3. Sort by Price low to high, identify cheapest 5 Quart, verify in product listing it is actually 502 00 certified.
4. Buy that one.

But really, only important thing is that it's 502 00 or 504 00 compliant (505 00 or 507 00 for you TDI clacker bangers) depending on your change schedule. I'm changing once a year easily just because of my mileage, so I stick with 502 00 spec. If you're going longer between, do 504 00 (bit more expensive). Nothing else, including indicated weight, really matters after that. If I have to get the oil at a store, there's usually only one blend that meets the spec so I just get that (in the US where Euro car's aren't as popular obviously).


----------

